# Chocolate covered cherries



## ParrotheadLizzy (Dec 2, 2004)

Has anyone made these before?

I made a TON on Saturday (first time w/these), and the recipe I used said that after storing for a week, the fondant would turn into the goo that's in these.

So far, it's been 5 days, and I cut one open, since I was curious, and it's not even close to gooey yet.

Is it too early for me to panic? I'd hoped to freeze some to save for Christmas, and I really hope I don't end up throwing them away. Thanks for your help!

Liz


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 2, 2004)

OK, it took me a while, but here's a link to a great recipe that was posted a while back here.  Audeo is great with chocolate so I'm sure this would be an excellent recipe to try!  Good luck!

http://www.discusscooking.com/viewtopic.php?t=5177&highlight=cherries


----------

